# Good System



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey I'm looking for a good, I don't want to say "top of the line" lol, because I don't have top of the line money... I mean, I'm willing to spend like 700 bucks to 1000 bucks, as cheap as possible really... but I want a few things to be present...

Here's the situation.. I want to hook this up to my computer, and I want it to be a home theater, so we'll pretend I'm hooking it up to a satellite, because no one needs to worry about connecting it, but me, haha, ok so what I need, I want:

F Response: 20-25hz - 20khz
Sub Wattage: 100 - 200 (I'm not made out of money)
Gotta be 5.1 (Possible upgradable to 7.1 not necessary)
Signal to noise: >100db
Total RMS: 500Watts maybe 700W, but I wanna be as low as possible, again I don't want a high electric bill


If anyone could help with finding something along those lines, that's not too too expensive, I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's one system that might be what you're after. I say might because without knowing more about what you're like, what your tastes in music are, how willing are you to delay a little for better today, what your room size is, what sources are you going to need besides the comp, how loud do you want to play it, etc...we can't give real guidance.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, that looks amazing, and it def fits all the criteria, and the price looks to be pretty good, thanks a lot


----------

